# Bridge as vlan trunk



## Paul Roland (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi guys, having some issues here.
I am trying to create a bridge where multiple vlans reside, tagging their way. A few interfaces are connected to that bridge and some interfaces are tagging more than 1 vlan and more interfaces may tag the same vlan.
Now, I do create the bridge0, assign interfaces igb2 igb3 igb4 to them. 

Problem is if I create a vlan interface, I cannot create it out of bridge0 (as linux works) so I need a parent interface.
If I put igb2 as parent interface works, but igb3 and 4 needs that vlan tagged as well so I cannot put multiple interfaces as parent.
Tried also with tun0, dummy. Won't work... I cannot have a SVI interface in FreeBSD and then that bridge to forwards tagged vlan traffic into it...

Any ideas maybe/surely I am doing something wrong?


----------



## Mogbo (Apr 25, 2016)

Could you please post the configs as far as you are?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2016)

Paul Roland said:


> Problem is if I create a vlan interface, I cannot create it out of bridge0 (as linux works) so I need a parent interface.


The parent interface is the bridge.


----------

